# "the orchestra" - new engine tutorial 02!



## SONUSCORE (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## mac (Jun 23, 2017)

Sounds fun, is there just the single mic option? How are things panned out of the box? Also, amazingly small footprint, 6.5gb! I'm assuming tat's because it doesn't come with 18349 mic options?


----------



## markleake (Jun 23, 2017)

The demos sound awesome guys! And that brass... wonderful stuff. Top notch.


----------



## jjmmuir (Jun 23, 2017)

They may have created something a little bit special here I think..


----------



## John Busby (Jun 23, 2017)

this looks and sounds really good!
the UI looks intuitive and fun and extremely playable 
oh and probably the best walk through videos around!
Well done


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jun 23, 2017)

Do you have a special discount available for people who don't really have a good reason for wanting this, but really do for some reason?


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> I hate to say it, but for what I am getting hired to write, this might be all I would ever need.


It sounds awfully good doesn't it Jay? I'm frankly a little surprised given its memory footprint.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm not entirely surprised at the memory footprint, considering how good my LASS Lite sounds at only 3.5gb. One close mic position is the best option in my opinion!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 23, 2017)

This sounds pretty good and looks easy to play . You have to love the walkthrough at 3:15 when the player just throws his arm on the keyboard , or whatever lol. I'd like to see more walkthroughs of the entire library and different sections . Also , it says minimum requirement is Kontakt 5.6.8 ( and I am not updating my full version to that one just yet) . Does anyone know if it is possible to download the newest Kontakt Free Player and use that separately from the Kontakt full version?


----------



## procreative (Jun 23, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> This sounds pretty good and looks easy to play . You have to love the walkthrough at 3:15 when the player just throws his arm on the keyboard , or whatever lol. I'd like to see more walkthroughs of the entire library and different sections . Also , it says minimum requirement is Kontakt 5.6.8 ( and I am not updating my full version to that one just yet) . Does anyone know if it is possible to download the newest Kontakt Free Player and use that separately from the Kontakt full version?



As long as you rename the new one to say Kontakt 5.6.8. Basically install on another drive first to get the file then change the name before copying to the usual app location. On a Mac its a bit easier, but on a PC I think its in an X64 folder if I remember.

My advice make a backup of your current version and the plugin versions just in case it goes t**ts up then at least you can go back. Just remember not to batch resave any of your older libraries though.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 23, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> It sounds awfully good doesn't it Jay? I'm frankly a little surprised given its memory footprint.



Here is the thing, and I don't know how many people here this is true for.

Philosophically, I have always been in the camp of having a rig that I could write anything I needed to from the most basic to the most complex. This involved two computers, multiple libraries to mix and match, tons of drives.

Lately, and it may be because I am older, I am realizing there is a big disconnect between this philosophy and what I am actually getting hired to write and am likely going to be hired to write. So for me, _personally_, I may now need to give _myself_different advice than I would give a younger client who has legitimate aspirations and hopes of writing the kind of stuff that my rig can in fact achieve.

So my advice to myself is "scale down", which is why I just sold my slave PC. This library, along with a few specialty libraries, realistically probably gets me there. So I am intrigued.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 23, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Here is the thing, and I don't know how many people here this is true for.
> 
> Philosophically, I have always been in the camp of having a rig that I could write anything I needed to from the most basic to the most complex. This involved two computers, multiple libraries to mix and match, tons of drives.
> 
> ...


I could see this as a great time saver but still yielding great results for mock ups and even finished product. I honestly only ever used a single computer and lately I've been able to write pretty expansive pieces with my modest little MacBook Air i7 with a bunch of Samsung T3 SSDs. I love the idea that you can have a full orchestra but don't need a ton of RAM or HD space. And it really sounds quite good.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 23, 2017)

I would like to see/hear the legato in action as in the walkthrough is not shown..


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 23, 2017)

Holy crap that looks amazing.

Wish I hadn't watched the walk through video. I've spent far too much on music stuff over the last couple of months and I can see this being slapped on my credit card the next time I have a few beers inside me.


----------



## Tilman (Jun 23, 2017)

@Puzzlefactory: may we invite you to a few beers?


----------



## SONUSCORE (Jun 23, 2017)

mac said:


> Sounds fun, is there just the single mic option? How are things panned out of the box? Also, amazingly small footprint, 6.5gb! I'm assuming tat's because it doesn't come with 18349 mic options?


Hey mac, thank you for your question! To keep the footprint small we included a single mixed mic-position that is quite dry, and an internal convolution reverb with some specifically selected IRs to set a nice out-of-the-box sound.
All instruments were recorded in their traditional seating position, so there is no additional panning required to achieve a realistic stereo image.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 23, 2017)

Torn. I like the footprint memory wise, the sound, and if there's a tight deadline; this seems good. But wondering about the educational aspects and writing for live players. For All-in-a-box projects, this seems great; like the new version of Symphobia. But getting that ARP string line notated for Sibelius and live players seems like the usual amount of work. I have 2 sonokinetic libraries that I rarely use, but I love their midi drag and drop feature because I can actually 'see' as well as hear what is being played and then choose to copy it, modify it, or just not use at all. So with 'the orchestra', I wonder if a midi export will be an option, especially with this multis.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 23, 2017)

SONUSCORE said:


> All instruments were recorded in their traditional seating position, so there is no additional panning required to achieve a realistic stereo image


helpful to know


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 23, 2017)

Hmmm, I'm starting to wonder now if I can create similar patches by throwing a load of my existing library patches in a Logic "track stack" and then using Logics midi effects (such as the arpeggiator, modulator and transpose midi fx) to shape the performance...?

I've never tried to use a regular arpeggiator to create ostinatos, not sure how it would work...?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 23, 2017)

Sounds fantastic and the footprint is great.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 23, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Hmmm, I'm starting to wonder now if I can create similar patches by throwing a load of my existing library patches in a Logic "track stack" and then using Logics midi effects (such as the arpeggiator) to shape the performance...?
> 
> I've never tried to use a regular arpeggiator to create ostinatos, not sure how it would work...?


I like this announced product. I kinda gasp when I think of the power and time saver this could potentially be. But what do we need in the long run? Produce better? Program better? Orchestrate better?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 23, 2017)

I'd like to see the ranges of the instruments...most notably how high up do winds, trumpets and violins go to.

there is a manual here
https://www.sonuscore.com/guests/manuals/The-Orchestra-Manual-EN.pdf


----------



## paulmatthew (Jun 23, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I'd like to see the ranges of the instruments...most notably how high up do winds, trumpets and violins go to.
> 
> there is a manual here
> https://www.sonuscore.com/guests/manuals/The-Orchestra-Manual-EN.pdf


I had the same question too. It looks like they are shorter than usual by at least one octave on the high end and possibly the low end. There are no multi outputs either. The envelope can be adjusted up to 4 bars which is nice and the arpeggiator function looks to be intuitive here. The option to create some nice multis is a plus too , if not just for ideas or quick sketching. Check out Reuben Cornell's new Samplecast including his review of this , starts at about 4:17 . It may give you some more info than the walkthrough and answer some other questions you might have.


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 23, 2017)

awesome! 

i just wish there would be a "deeper" walkthrough to hear the single patches and also without any reverb.

however, it looks like a winner.


----------



## SONUSCORE (Jun 23, 2017)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I'd like to see the ranges of the instruments...most notably how high up do winds, trumpets and violins go to.



Hi Craig,
We took care of the most practical range, up to three octaves for each instrument. Except for harp, which features 7 full octaves.

The specific ranges of the instruments from your question are as follows:

Trumpets: F2 to C5
Violins I/II: G2 to G5
Flute: C3 to C6
Oboe: C3 to F5
Clarinet: D2 to A4

Hope that helped


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Jun 23, 2017)

Heroix said:


> i just wish there would be a "deeper" walkthrough to hear the single patches and also without any reverb.



This. I am waiting for a video like this to appear.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 23, 2017)

SONUSCORE said:


> Hi Craig,
> We took care of the most practical range, up to three octaves for each instrument. Except for harp, which features 7 full octaves.
> 
> The specific ranges of the instruments from your question are as follows:
> ...


it did...thanks!...good ranges except violins, would have been nice to get at least another 5th


----------



## Karma (Jun 23, 2017)

As always; Benny's demos have sold me. Now just to hold out for some more feedback...


----------



## mac (Jun 23, 2017)

I just watched Reubens video and now I'm not quite as excited :/


----------



## Rey (Jun 23, 2017)

the walkthrough videos focuses on staccatos....any video covering the legatos patches n sustains...


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2017)

Very impressive. Congratulations.

Just curious, can you apply different velocity envelopes (3:54 in Walkthrough video) to different notes within a phrase? And is this information visible in your DAW (rather than just in the library GUI)?


----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 23, 2017)

this reminds me of when stylus came out. I realized how time saving this could be how easy it could be and how unimportant knowing what you're doing will become.... this has been born out to me. Not at the high end of our work but at the low to middling end. 
It reminds me of the engineer who scored a whole season of a cartoon series (poorly, imho, but who cared? not the producers of said cartoon) using action strings and damage. He didn't have any musical training or a musical ear, but he could hold down one key on each vi and render music that was approved.


----------



## John Busby (Jun 23, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Hmmm, I'm starting to wonder now if I can create similar patches by throwing a load of my existing library patches in a Logic "track stack" and then using Logics midi effects (such as the arpeggiator, modulator and transpose midi fx) to shape the performance...?
> 
> I've never tried to use a regular arpeggiator to create ostinatos, not sure how it would work...?


it would be cumbersome but i think you can do this
you could bus different tracks to different arps too


----------



## Gauss (Jun 23, 2017)

aelwyn said:


> This is a real test of my own self control.


I failed! I'll eat turnips for the rest of the month! But it is worth it.

I'm playing with The Orchestra for the last hour. I'm having a few concerns, but overall this is a great library. The ensemble instruments are decent, slightly on a f-fff side (but this a "epic" library overall, so no complaining here, you control the dynamics with Mod Wheel). Another Warning: Sounds are raw out of the box! But this gives you a opportunity to shape them however you want. You'll need to tinker with you're favorite EQs and compressors to get a sound you want.
However the engine (Colors, Rhythms and Animations) creates inspiration every time you press a key. This is where the magic happens. It will not write a piece for you, but it will give you a great place to start. And I think that's what this library is all about!
The price is great and I think it is worth every penny/cent.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 23, 2017)

Gauss said:


> I failed! I'll eat turnips for the rest of the month! But it is worth it.
> 
> I'm playing with The Orchestra for the last hour. I'm having a few concerns, but overall this is a great library. The ensemble instruments are decent, slightly on a f-fff side (but this a "epic" library overall, so no complaining here, you control the dynamics with Mod Wheel). Another Warning: Sounds are raw out of the box! But this gives you a opportunity to shape them however you want. You'll need to tinker with you're favorite EQs and compressors to get a sound you want.
> However the engine (Colors, Rhythms and Animations) creates inspiration every time you press a key. This is where the magic happens. It will not write a piece for you, but it will give you a great place to start. And I think that's what this library is all about!
> The price is great and I think it is worth every penny/cent.



Fantastic Gauss. Thanks for the info.
As I've had my eye on this since day 1, from what I've seen so far this has far exceeded my expectations even with the few quibbles in Reuben's review. Truth is I was 'expecting' maybe a few articulations to not sound as realistic as what we would get from a full blown deep sampled sample-library with all the legatos, etc and I'm OK with that as Reuben pointed to the oboes. For what 'type' of library it is it just looks brilliant. I have a lot of other full realistic libraries but this looks fantastic for what I would use it for. Well done Sonuscore, and for the light footprint too!


----------



## Letis (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the fact that there is no tempting introductory discount, so I can wait and keep my money


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 23, 2017)

dynamics are really only f-fff? any further info on this?


----------



## Maestro77 (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm also interested as to what dynamics were recorded and how many round robin. With such a low footprint (6 GB?!) I'm guessing there weren't many. Can anyone answer this?


----------



## rottoy (Jun 23, 2017)

Heroix said:


> dynamics are really only f-fff? any further info on this?


Where does it say this?


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 23, 2017)

rottoy said:


> Where does it say this?


 
gausss said that about the ensemble patches a few posts up.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 23, 2017)

StevenMcDonald said:


> Do you have a special discount available for people who don't really have a good reason for wanting this, but really do for some reason?



Apparently these is a crossgrade discount if you own any of the Peter Siedlaczek libraries from Best Service.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 23, 2017)

Heroix said:


> gausss said that about the ensemble patches a few posts up.


Hmm, not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 23, 2017)

Maestro77 said:


> I'm also interested as to what dynamics were recorded and how many round robin. With such a low footprint (6 GB?!) I'm guessing there weren't many. Can anyone answer this?


If it's any help I've poked around the mapping some of the individual instruments (although not every single one) and I haven't found any with more than 3 velocity layers.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 23, 2017)

What do people expect with an entire orchestra in 7gb's...?


----------



## MarcelM (Jun 23, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> What do people expect with an entire orchestra in 7gb's...?


well, i always get as much info as i can before buying anything. doesnt mean i wouldnt buy it anyway, but so i do know what i get for my money


----------



## gjelul (Jun 23, 2017)

It does sound good and it could save time for certain applications. 
Would have loved to have the possibility of the Midi drag/drop.

Surprised there is no intro sale, at $299 intro price this would have been probably a no-brainer.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 23, 2017)

That was a helpful and well rounded review, retunes. I'm glad you were able to feature that this week.

The crossgrade price if you happen to own any of the Siedlaczek libraries is $299, so yeah, that puts it on the radar for me, whereas at the regular asking price it would probably go on the back burner for me until early next year. 

As with any library it all depends on your needs, what you already have, and how it might make your process better.


----------



## procreative (Jun 23, 2017)

This product does prove that careful attention to velocity and volume can mask the lack of real movement, velocity layers and dynamics. 

Listening to the animated presets and rhythm presets in Reubens walkthrough some are very good and not tremendously worse than Sonokinetic's phrase titles.

Sound wise its not bad, obviously not as good as Sonokinetic or the standalone titles by Spitfire, East West etc, but as an underscore/idea generator this product is certainly a very useful tool.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 23, 2017)

My feeling is it's over priced, blending it with other libraries like Spitfire would be a major problem (they don't even sound alike), and while it may provide some ideas when sketching, I don't feel, that personally, I would find it all that useful, or that it would add to what I already have and do. Pass! 
And many thanks to Reuben for his informative review as well.


----------



## cola2410 (Jun 23, 2017)

This is fantastic, seriously. But I have few suggestions for Sonuscore because I would actually paid double just because of them:
1. Allow midi drag in (import) and drag out (export)
2. Make event generation just like midi arpeggiator effect with multiple outputs
3. Implement all possible Spectrotone chart combinations
4. Issue paid expansions for midi and combinations to cover animation, tension, etc and other aleatoric needs

I'm just thrilled of what I can do if layer different libraries with Orchestra to support different grounds.
Congratulations.


----------



## reutunes (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words about my review. I purposefully didn't post the video in this thread as it's for Commercial Announcements - but you can find it on The Samplecast YouTube channel / website if you're interested.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 23, 2017)

cola2410 said:


> 3. Implement all possible Spectrotone chart combinations


exactly


----------



## emasters (Jun 23, 2017)

gjelul said:


> Surprised there is no intro sale, at $299 intro price this would have been probably a no-brainer.



Similar perspective here -- would have been nice to see an intro discount. Hard to justify $399.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 23, 2017)

Most concerned now as this expenditure would be dependent on layering with KH Diamond Symphony Orchestra, and likely other NI Komplete11 Ultimate orchestra content. Now this seems iffy, at best ??? Big gamble until someone can test and comment.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 23, 2017)

emasters said:


> Similar perspective here -- would have been nice to see an intro discount. Hard to justify $399.



Hi,

Best Service has a $299. Crossgrade price if you own any of these libraries :

_Complete Orchestral Collection, Best Service_
_Complete Classical Collection, Best Service_
_String Essentials, Best Service_
_https://www.bestservice.de/en/the_orchestra_crossgrade.html_

I own String Essentials, so I qualify to get it for $299. but still evaluating it.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Gauss (Jun 23, 2017)

Heroix said:


> dynamics are really only f-fff? any further info on this?


I said that the samples are on the f-fff side. If you pull your mod wheel all the way down, I'd say you get a mp (at least this is how I feel it). But the slightest move of the mod wheel and we jump into f-ff. There is more room for forte than mezzo piano. It's not a deal breaker, don't get me wrong. It's on the same shelf with Metropolis Ark 1. The Orchestra is happy when you play forte. It can play mp-mf, but it it's rewarding you every time you push it a little harder.
Also for the next few weeks I'll be traveling a lot and I feel that this will be the only thing I'll take with me on my i7/16GB laptop. Even though I don't do forte stuff I feel this is the only tool I'll need. Right now the ideas just keep flowing. And since the engine responds even to a single notes you can use it every time where the MIDI Keyboard is not available.
And the price... What other full Orchestral library you can get for lower than 399? CineOrchestra LITE. Hollywood Orchestra Gold on a discount. Albion One on a rare discount. Miroslav Philharmonik 2 on a discount. Majestica on a discount. EWQL Symphonic Orchestra. Sonokinnetic Capriccio, Maximo or Da Cappo... ProjectSAM Orchestral Essentials 1. Bernard Herrmann on a intro price is slightly above budget, but that's completely different animal. Can't think of anything else. It really suits well within this price range.


----------



## Reaktor (Jun 23, 2017)

Wes Antczak said:


> Apparently these is a crossgrade discount if you own any of the Peter Siedlaczek libraries from Best Service.



Thanks! Great tip, as that was my first library ever (I think it was -70% or so @ Buzz ~3-4 years ago)


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 24, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> it would be cumbersome but i think you can do this
> you could bus different tracks to different arps too



So, had a go at doing this last night and the Arpeggiator in Logic isn't really suited for Ostinato's. I was hoping you would be able to program it a bit like the one in Albion, but no such luck. 

Looks like "The Orchestra" is back on my radar, although I may wait around to see what Black Friday delivers.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 24, 2017)

Gauss said:


> I said that the samples are on the f-fff side. If you pull your mod wheel all the way down, I'd say you get a mp (at least this is how I feel it). But the slightest move of the mod wheel and we jump into f-ff. There is more room for forte than mezzo piano. It's not a deal breaker, don't get me wrong. It's on the same shelf with Metropolis Ark 1. The Orchestra is happy when you play forte. It can play mp-mf, but it it's rewarding you every time you push it a little harder.
> Also for the next few weeks I'll be traveling a lot and I feel that this will be the only thing I'll take with me on my i7/16GB laptop. Even though I don't do forte stuff I feel this is the only tool I'll need. Right now the ideas just keep flowing. And since the engine responds even to a single notes you can use it every time where the MIDI Keyboard is not available.
> And the price... What other full Orchestral library you can get for lower than 399? CineOrchestra LITE. Hollywood Orchestra Gold on a discount. Albion One on a rare discount. Miroslav Philharmonik 2 on a discount. Majestica on a discount. EWQL Symphonic Orchestra. Sonokinnetic Capriccio, Maximo or Da Cappo... ProjectSAM Orchestral Essentials 1. Bernard Herrmann on a intro price is slightly above budget, but that's completely different animal. Can't think of anything else. It really suits well within this price range.



Definiltey same shelf as Metro Ark 1. They even had woodwinds separated available only without piccolo. The brass couldn't feel anymore similar to how I felt playing the brass on Metro Ark 1. Some legato transitions are synthy but not even close to a big deal for me. Violin 1/cello/trombone/horn range could've been slightly improved but it's also not a big deal at all. The reverb should've been turned off for every patch on default.


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 24, 2017)

I made a lot of figures, textures and chord-progressions in Synfire Pro.
So, for me…


----------



## procreative (Jun 24, 2017)

ChristianM said:


> I made a lot of figures, textures and chord-progressions in Synfire Pro.
> So, for me…



Well if you can afford a €790 product like that not surprised you dont need a €399 one!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Jun 28, 2017)

Karma said:


> As always; Benny's demos have sold me. Now just to hold out for some more feedback...


Benny Oschmann is my hero.


----------



## TGV (Jun 28, 2017)

Is there a walkthrough for one of the official demos? Perhaps even for the product's own trailer? I'm curious how it's made.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 1, 2017)

So there is no way to save/load the arpeggiator patterns other than by saving the full patch?


----------



## mac (Jul 2, 2017)

I haven't found a way, which is a bit frustrating.


----------



## The Darris (Jul 2, 2017)

Vastman said:


> So there is no way to save/load the arpeggiator patterns other than by saving the full patch?


Snapshots might be the best solution for this. But I agree, this should be a feature considering the purpose this library is trying to serve.


----------



## Vastman (Jul 2, 2017)

The Darris said:


> Snapshots might be the best solution for this. But I agree, this should be a feature considering the purpose this library is trying to serve.


PM'ed them... Glad to see we agree. Hope they tweak it.. Should b easy as many other K libs allow this...

Thanks for confirming... Was hoping I was just oblivious


----------



## koolkeys (Jul 2, 2017)

TGV said:


> Is there a walkthrough for one of the official demos? Perhaps even for the product's own trailer? I'm curious how it's made.


Will this work?



NOT my video. Just saw it browsing Youtube tonight. But it appears to be what you're looking for, at least partially. They don't exactly "walk through" it with you, but you can see what kind of work was involved in making it.

Brent


----------



## Vastman (Jul 3, 2017)

TBH, pretty worthless... this library DESERVES some serious high quality walkthru and illustrations, not a silent obscure mouse pointer. If I can fault the developer for one thing, it's crappy / nonexistent walkthrues...really a shame as this thing kicks butt


----------



## koolkeys (Jul 3, 2017)

Vastman said:


> TBH, pretty worthless... this library DESERVES some serious high quality walkthru and illustrations, not a silent obscure mouse pointer. If I can fault the developer for one thing, it's crappy / nonexistent walkthrues...really a shame as this thing kicks butt


I would agree with that. It's unfortunate that the video above is all there is yet, but I guess it's better than nothing.......a little, lol. 

I think the best possible video would be a walkthrough of the actual creation of the track. How did you set up the arps and envelopes and group instruments together? How many overall patches did you use? Etc., etc. Maybe something else will pop up soon. 

Brent


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 3, 2017)

koolkeys said:


> I would agree with that. It's unfortunate that the video above is all there is yet, but I guess it's better than nothing.......a little, lol.
> 
> I think the best possible video would be a walkthrough of the actual creation of the track. How did you set up the arps and envelopes and group instruments together? How many overall patches did you use? Etc., etc. Maybe something else will pop up soon.
> 
> Brent



++++++ !! Truly trusting Sonuscore is monitoring and taking swift, effective action !! 
Such a strong, new product .... but tough to unlock its many strengths without some professional (video) tutoring.


----------



## SONUSCORE (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Everyone!
Thanks for your kind words! We are following the discussions here with great attention, making a long list of ideas for future updates.
Currently we are working on more demo and tutorial videos. You can expect more to come over the course of the next few weeks! 
Cheers,
Sonuscore


----------



## Vastman (Jul 3, 2017)

Seems to b a great company... They've responded to me on a couple suggestions like the above. I've already had a couple more ideas that would allow greater creative freedom and will b passing them along

However, one thing I've learned is that some things are easier to do than others, depending on how a particular architecture is set up. So bear this in mind when offering ideas... Some will b easier to do than others! All in all, TO is a major creative step foreward! I'm so in love. 

My one challenge is sometimes complex arp setups stop working on my system... And I have to refresh the setup to get things going again. I'm trying to sort this out if it's a problem on my end or... Fwiw, my studio has been in pieces for the last 9 months as my life had been in transition and there are a bundle of new parts, thanks to a very successful sale of my farm... So it may very well be a problem on my end, especially as no one else has mentioned this!


----------



## madfloyd (Jul 3, 2017)

Unfortunately, I'm experiencing bugs. 

I loaded up 'The Princes Toy', an animated multi and noticed that as soon as I move the mod wheel I lose voices (specifically the strings). Re-loading the patch fixes this, but it just happens again - immediately.

So I then try to avoid the mod wheel but within a minute I've lose the strings again. 

In case it's relevant, I'm on a Windows 7 i7 machine, and my DAW is Studio One v3 x64 with 24 GB RAM.

I haven't tried many other multi patches yet so I don't know if it's a widespread problem or not.


----------



## SONUSCORE (Jul 3, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> I loaded up 'The Princes Toy', an animated multi and noticed that as soon as I move the mod wheel I lose voices (specifically the strings). Re-loading the patch fixes this, but it just happens again - immediately.


Hey Madfloyd,
I can not reproduce this issue here. Do you have the modwheel in a very low position, and are the strings still missing when you push it up? 'The Princes Toy" has velocity sensitive Harp+Woodwind Staccatos and a soft string pattern controlled by modwheel. In the lowest range of the modwheel the strings get very quiet, as the arpeggiator gets scaled down by the modwheel.
When you load up the multi, the modwheel value gets set to 100 internally, and as soon as you move the modwheel, this value is overwritten by wherever your controller is set. If your modwheel is on a low value, this will sound as if the strings disappear. Maybe this solves your problem. 
Otherwise it would be interesting to know if the same issue appears in standalone mode.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 3, 2017)

madfloyd said:


> Unfortunately, I'm experiencing bugs.
> 
> I loaded up 'The Princes Toy', an animated multi and noticed that as soon as I move the mod wheel I lose voices (specifically the strings). Re-loading the patch fixes this, but it just happens again - immediately.
> 
> ...


Would be interested if the "solution" (or rather explanation of how the patch works) posted by Sonuscore solved your issue. I have a similar system and also use Studio One 3 64, so have a selfish reason for hearing your thoughts.


----------



## TGV (Jul 4, 2017)

I've noticed some patches lose part of the voices (e.g. only the brass remains) when hitting a note below C2.

I had a question too: is the level of the trombones rather low, or am I doing something wrong? Or do I have the wrong expectation? It seems especially the sustain/legato patch is 9dB softer than the French Horns, which strikes me as odd.

BTW: great lib; it makes for a very easy workflow: a good and natural sound without the need to balance, a bunch of ready-made orchestrations to get started, basic sections for details... Although it can't fit all styles, it's very nice.


----------



## mac (Jul 4, 2017)

TGV said:


> I've noticed some patches lose part of the voices (e.g. only the brass remains) when hitting a note below C2.
> 
> I had a question too: is the level of the trombones rather low, or am I doing something wrong? Or do I have the wrong expectation? It seems especially the sustain/legato patch is 9dB softer than the French Horns, which strikes me as odd.
> 
> BTW: great lib; it makes for a very easy workflow: a good and natural sound without the need to balance, a bunch of ready-made orchestrations to get started, basic sections for details... Although it can't fit all styles, it's very nice.



Yep, I get that a lot too. I haven't read the manual yet though so I figured it was some kind of strange keyswitch feature!


----------



## madfloyd (Jul 4, 2017)

SONUSCORE said:


> Hey Madfloyd,
> I can not reproduce this issue here. Do you have the modwheel in a very low position, and are the strings still missing when you push it up? 'The Princes Toy" has velocity sensitive Harp+Woodwind Staccatos and a soft string pattern controlled by modwheel. In the lowest range of the modwheel the strings get very quiet, as the arpeggiator gets scaled down by the modwheel.
> When you load up the multi, the modwheel value gets set to 100 internally, and as soon as you move the modwheel, this value is overwritten by wherever your controller is set. If your modwheel is on a low value, this will sound as if the strings disappear. Maybe this solves your problem.
> Otherwise it would be interesting to know if the same issue appears in standalone mode.



Very helpful to know the strings were controlled by the modwheel. This was definitely most of my issue. 

The puzzling thing is that I can get it to happen without moving the modwheel, seemingly by high velocity notes, but this was with my mod wheel at a default value (e.g. 50), not at 100. It's almost like my keyboard vibrated and the modwheel value was heard by the DAW as 'changed' and set the modwheel value to 50.

I'm using a brand new NI Kcomplete Kontrol S88 and an not that familiar with it, so maybe it's a quirk; I'll have to keep an eye on it. 

So thanks for the info; good to know this is not a bug!


----------



## mac (Jul 5, 2017)

@SONUSCORE Are there actual dynamic layers that are controlled with the modwheel, is does it control the volume? On string sustains for example, it sounds to me like the mod wheel is simply making things quieter rather than fading through different dynamics?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 5, 2017)

Stoked. Sold a guitar this morning, this lib and @mverta Comp 1 incoming.

Going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## Tilman (Jul 6, 2017)

mac said:


> @SONUSCORE Are there actual dynamic layers that are controlled with the modwheel, is does it control the volume? On string sustains for example, it sounds to me like the mod wheel is simply making things quieter rather than fading through different dynamics?



Hey Mac,

we have recorded 3 velocity layers for almost all instruments and the modwheel is fading through these different dynamics. 

We didn't go for extreme dynamics however, but tried to achieve a smooth and natural flow with the modheel.

Cheers, Tilman from the Sonuscore team!


----------



## mac (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks @Tilman


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 7, 2017)

Downloaded and installed. Holy crap this thing is FUN.


----------



## MChangoM (Jul 7, 2017)

Want more fun? Route Cthulhu chord progressions into The Orchestra. One finger on the keyboard, one hand on the mod wheel. I used it today to knock out in a few minutes some preliminary ideas for a documentary score I am working on. Very impressed. Very fun!


----------



## Reaktor (Jul 7, 2017)

SONUSCORE said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Thanks for your kind words! We are following the discussions here with great attention, making a long list of ideas for future updates.
> Currently we are working on more demo and tutorial videos. You can expect more to come over the course of the next few weeks!
> Cheers,
> Sonuscore



Small request - I wish sustain pedal would work for all the patches, not just sustain ones. On FL I can emulate held notes with sustain ("support hold and sostenuto" -option) I can play all patches this way, but on cubase I havent found a way. It's nice to simply throw few chords lauered over piano and then release everything and switch to another chord.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 11, 2017)

Does 'The Orchestra' come with NKS-support? Can I use the features (browsing, controlling) of my KK s66-keyboard with it?


----------



## SONUSCORE (Jul 11, 2017)

Reaktor said:


> Small request - I wish sustain pedal would work for all the patches, not just sustain ones


Noted, thanks for the request!



StillLife said:


> Does 'The Orchestra' come with NKS-support?


Hi StillLife, yes, The Orchestra is NKS-Ready, and was optimised to work with the features of Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi StillLife, yes, The Orchestra is NKS-Ready, and was optimised to work with the features of Komplete Kontrol.[/QUOTE]

Thank you, and that's great! Another buying argument... Any user experiences here with The Orchestra and NKS?


----------



## Vovique (Jul 11, 2017)

Bought and installed! Let's see if I could come up with something similar to walkthrough magic...


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 11, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Hi StillLife, yes, The Orchestra is NKS-Ready, and was optimised to work with the features of Komplete Kontrol.



Thank you, and that's great! Another buying argument... Any user experiences here with The Orchestra and NKS?[/QUOTE]

NI Komplete11 Ultimate / S-49 / NKS ~=~ kid in a candy store here ! No talent to compose/post anything now, but so incredibly easy to generate exciting, joyous sounds !! Very pleased. 

(2) Reaper Tracks (1) Kontakt5 TO Male Choir & (1) KK _ 'Ancient Runes'; only ~ 5Gb memory used / ~20% cpu (older i7-740).


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone know what the keyboard is in the walkthrough? I love the little controller on the left


----------



## mac (Jul 12, 2017)

wcb123 said:


> Does anyone know what the keyboard is in the walkthrough? I love the little controller on the left




Do you mean the s-kontrol keyboard (native instruments)? I didn't notice a separate controller - maybe you're referring to the touch bars on the keyboard itself?

If you are, yes, they're brilliant.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 12, 2017)

mac said:


> Do you mean the s-kontrol keyboard (native instruments)? I didn't notice a separate controller - maybe you're referring to the touch bars on the keyboard itself?
> 
> If you are, yes, they're brilliant.



Thats it thanks mate. Yes i meant the touch faders. Are they assignable?

Also does it work with none NI libraries?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 12, 2017)

Yes and Yes - there's an app for the keyboard that allows you to easily assigns Midi CC's.


----------



## Vovique (Jul 14, 2017)

I am enormously enjoying the orchestra, simple yet highly effective concept, all in all an outstanding VI achievement! By the way, how many activations do you allow? I'd prefer 3 - home, work and the laptop, but some companies only settle for two which is frankly not that convenient.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 16, 2017)

Recently discovered how useful those "Orchestral rhytms" are. Theres the Colors, Rhythms and the Animated orchestra in the main panel. Of course you can tweak your own too, but I think many of us have just taken the easy way and used the ready made animated patterns. Today I was building my song with the Orchestral Rhytms. After I put the rhytms on my song, it was like the German State Orchestra itself (if that orchestra exists?  ), instant professionalism, anyway, this library is so good, may it not be forgotten for a long time. I think i said a "Thank you" somewhere already for the developers, but need to say it again: Thank You. Highly recommended library!


----------



## ctsai89 (Jul 16, 2017)

Peter N said:


> Recently discovered how useful those "Orchestral rhytms" are. Theres the Colors, Rhythms and the Animated orchestra in the main panel. Of course you can tweak your own too, but I think many of us have just taken the easy way and used the ready made animated patterns. Today I was building my song with the Orchestral Rhytms. After I put the rhytms on my song, it was like the German State Orchestra itself (if that orchestra exists?  ), instant professionalism, anyway, this library is so good, may it not be forgotten for a long time. I think i said a "Thank you" somewhere already for the developers, but need to say it again: Thank You. Highly recommended library!



Berliner philharmoniker?


----------



## StillLife (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi Peter N,

I noticed that you are very enthousiastic about both The Orchestra as OT Inspire. Do they accommodate eachother well? And.... if you had to choose...?


----------



## PeterN (Jul 16, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Hi Peter N,
> 
> I noticed that you are very enthousiastic about both The Orchestra as OT Inspire. Do they accommodate eachother well? And.... if you had to choose...?



Im honest with you, StillLife, but this is only me. Those two libraries OT Inspire and this TO made me a lot closer to the composer I want to be, and the sound I want to make. I dont do epic, dance, trailers, or horror etc, but 'beautiful orchestral melodies' and Ive been tweaking with several other libraries without the results Im looking for - particularly Albion. Thats why Im so excited, as these were the key (for me). Besides that The Orchestra is okay for experimenting with orchestration (so are the orchestra libraries of Sonokinetic too). But while Sonokinetic certainly made me a better orchestrator, I havent got out these brilliant sounds, or 'real feeling', out of some of the Sonokinetic libraries, that suits my style like these two do (still I do like Sonokinetic).

So to answer your question which is very good. Yes, I do get them blend well, but then again I have several instruments on my mockup. Say, OT Inspire Strings, Harp, Piano, flute, and then particularly the wood and brass rhtyms from The Orchestra. Also I put same reverb on them. In case there were only few instruments in the mockup, Im not too certain, like e.g. The Orchestra Harp and OT Inspire Strings, maybe wouldnt blend that well in very small ensemble. Cheers.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you, Peter. Sounds good. I'm also not into epic, dance and horror. I'm more of an experimental singer-songwriter, looking to incorperate orchestral instruments in vocal driven pop music. 
I'd love to hear some music you made with The Orchestra and Inspire!


----------



## PeterN (Jul 16, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Thank you, Peter. Sounds good. I'm also not into epic, dance and horror. I'm more of an experimental singer-songwriter, looking to incorperate orchestral instruments in vocal driven pop music.
> I'd love to hear some music you made with The Orchestra and Inspire!



Let me finnish the song during early week or so, and if this thread is still around then, (and why wouldnt it) I put in the demo of both of them - OT Inspire and The Orchestra - in an ensemble.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 16, 2017)

Peter N said:


> Let me finnish the song during early week or so, and if this thread is still around then, (and why wouldnt it) I put in the demo of both of them - OT Inspire and The Orchestra - in an ensemble.


Great! Looking forward to it.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 16, 2017)

Peter N said:


> Let me finnish the song during early week or so, and if this thread is still around then, (and why wouldnt it) I put in the demo of both of them - OT Inspire and The Orchestra - in an ensemble.



Great to hear the positive experiences and comment re. BO-Inspire and The Orchestra working well together! Rather big commitment here .... going for both with such little knowledge, but tons of enthusiasm! Looking forward to hearing your results .... and many hours of solid enjoyment getting started.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 16, 2017)

@sostenuto: didn't you already own both of them?


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 16, 2017)

StillLife said:


> @sostenuto: didn't you already own both of them?



Yes, but _very_ recently and one right after the other. Just beginning to explore now and relieved to here mostly positive comments on both. 
That they can work well together is a true bonus ... as I had no preconceptions.

Was painfully osciillating versus another major alternative (whose name shall not be spoken _ _here_ ) and _Buyer's Remorse _always sets in; pathetic but true.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 16, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Yes, but _very_ recently and one right after the other. Just beginning to explore now and relieved to here mostly positive comments on both.
> That they can work well together is a true bonus ... as I had no preconceptions.
> 
> Was painfully osciillating versus another major alternative (whose name shall not be spoken _ _here_ ) and _Buyer's Remorse _always sets in; pathetic but true.



Yes, I can relate to that. There are so many options these days that choosing one great option usually means you'll somehow regret not getting the other(s). If we're not carefull, we will be less happy with what we've got than is logically understandable for any outsider. Just think of what the average Joe Music these days posseses in sample libraries and compare that with 10, even 5 years back. We should be aware for 'enjoyment-inflation' if you get what I mean.

So, enjoy your purchases thoroughly! You've got these for precisely that reason, didn't you?


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 16, 2017)

As some of you know, in theory, I am philosophically rather uninterested in these types of things, but I have to say, it is pretty amazing and the sad truth is that for the nature of the orchestral simulation I am getting hired to compose, I probably could get way with just this if I had to.

And good lord, is that actually Liam Neeson on the walkthrough voiceover?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 16, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> And good lord, is that actually Liam Neeson on the walkthrough voiceover?



Dude has a particular set of skills.......


----------



## Soundhound (Jul 17, 2017)

Only if Liam's been fooling us all these years and he's really german.


----------



## mac (Jul 18, 2017)

Someone's selling their copy over on the kvr forum for $199, if anyones interested. I don't know the seller, so can't vouch for them.


----------



## SONUSCORE (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello everyone!

As promised we would like to show you our new Demo-Walkthrough for one of the official “THE ORCHESTRA”-Demos. In this video we focus on how the single- and keyswitch-instruments are used to create a complex and colorful orchestration, without the use of the ensemble engine.

The Demo-Walkthrough focuses on the intuitive workflow with the Multi-Keyswitch-Function in our single instruments, by the example of the demo piece „Stealing the Medallion“ by Steffen Brinkmann.

Visit http://sonuscore.com/the-orchestra-demo-walkthrough/
to check out the video and download the MIDI-file to discover the arrangement yourself.

We hope you enjoy watching the video.

Your Sonuscore-Team
http://sonuscore.com/the-orchestra-demo-walkthrough/


​


----------



## emasters (Jul 18, 2017)

Nicely done - the library sounds good and very helpful to see the arrangement walkthrough. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 20, 2017)

Just saying, if there was a midi file available for that latest TO Demo walkthrough, it would be very useful to implement it and study it, for those of us who got The Orchestra. Not saying will be dissappointed if this is not possible, just saying, look at what Project Sam did, midi file available and a walkthrough video - the concept was great. The idea here being, the developers could benefit from this getting customer interest, while the customers would get down to earth 'tutorial'. Anyway, its all cool, Im satisfied I bought this library even as it is, even if no midi file would show up. Hope this didnt sound too greedy.


----------



## SONUSCORE (Jul 20, 2017)

Peter N said:


> Just saying, if there was a midi file available for that latest TO Demo walkthrough, it would be very useful to implement it and study it, for those of us who got The Orchestra.


Hi Peter,
Check the article on our website or the video description again - there is a link to the full midi-file of the demo available.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 20, 2017)

SONUSCORE said:


> Hi Peter,
> Check the article on our website or the video description again - there is a link to the full midi-file of the demo available.



Oh, thats just brilliant. KUTGW (Keep Up The Good Work)


----------



## SONUSCORE (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,

we just published our first tutorial for THE ORCHESTRA's powerful engine. See how to create your own orchestral color using our multi arpeggiator designer.

(click the image below to get to the video)

We hope you enjoy the video.

Best regards,
your Sonuscore Team


----------



## robgb (Aug 10, 2017)

I find this interesting, but am not sure how different this is from using Kontakt's built-in arpeggiator script. I tried fooling around with the script with one of my string libraries and got very similar results. That said, I find this library to be quite compelling.




SONUSCORE said:


>


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sonuscore,

Any chance you could post the MIDI and preset used in the latest Engine video? I would like to study it in some detail (in particular the MIDI).

Thanks


----------



## SONUSCORE (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

welcome to our second tutorial. In this video you will learn how to create orchestral textures using the different envelopes and arpeggiators.

(click the image below to get to the video)

We hope you enjoy watching the video.

Kind regards,
your Sonuscore Team


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 25, 2017)

What are those clicking noises that you hear once the entire composition plays? Starts around 8:33 - is that an Xylophone?


----------



## SONUSCORE (Aug 25, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> What are those clicking noises that you hear once the entire composition plays? Starts around 8:33 - is that an Xylophone?


Hi @erica-grace ,

good observation that there is something tinkling in the background , but it is actually our 'Origins Vol.1: Steel Tongue & Sansula'. The track also features our 'Lyrical Cello' library.
You can find out more about these products on our webpage (http://www.sonuscore.com (www.sonuscore.com)) or directly under these links:
http://sonuscore.com/shop/origins-vol-1-steel-tongue-sansula/
http://sonuscore.com/shop/lyrical-cello-phrases/

Cheers,
your Sonuscore Team


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 25, 2017)

Ok, thanks! First I thought it was a profusion of noise in the samples, but on a second listen, I really did think it was a xylophone!


----------



## MillsMixx (Aug 25, 2017)

I haven't checked through the threads to see if anyone else had issues with this so forgive me if this has ever been addressed, but whenever I try to draw in a curve on the envelope it jumps up and down & all over the place making it impossible to make a smooth line or curve. Is this a bug in the software? 

If this has been talked about before please direct me to the right thread or post, thanks


----------



## topaz (May 18, 2019)

Is there any more development happening with the orchestra, like being able to export midi from the arp engines ?



SONUSCORE said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> welcome to our second tutorial. In this video you will learn how to create orchestral textures using the different envelopes and arpeggiators.
> 
> ...


----------



## cqd (May 18, 2019)

topaz said:


> Is there any more development happening with the orchestra, like being able to export midi from the arp engines ?



In a promotion for the current sale I saw somewhere something along the lines of 'This is on sale before we take it to the next level'


----------

